

TechStars Boulder demo day live stream today at 1pm pacific (4pm eastern) - OkGoDoIt
http://demoday.techstars.com

======
OkGoDoIt
Anyone can watch. The authentication is so they can get an idea of who is
watching (although there is nothing preventing you from faking all the sign up
info). Demo day starts at 1pm pacific but the stream might not start until
1:30pm after the intros.

